
Another debate question leaked from Donna Brazile to Clinton campaign - xname2
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/38478
======
toomuchtodo
Related thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12840068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12840068)
was flagged.

